# HCG Mixing



## Pandy (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi,

A quick question:-

Can I add my Bac water to the vial that my HCG came in and then store this in the fridge?

I haven't opened the HCG vial yet but I don't think it's the sealed top type.

I'm having difficulty sourcing an empty vial (everywhere seems to be out of stock!).

Or should I just freeze the syringes? Sounds a bit weird having not done it before!! How long do they take to defrost?


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

Pandy said:


> Hi,
> 
> A quick question:-
> 
> ...


SMS health or bacteriostaticwater.co.uk had vials the other day, i recently got some new ones.

you can but i doubt you can add enough.

depends on what dosages you are going for.

I personally mix 5ml so 50 units on a slin pin is 500iu then freeze them


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

I mix in vial it comes in, 1ml bac water to 5000iu hcg then its 500iu per unit


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

dbol5 said:


> I mix in vial it comes in, 1ml bac water to 5000iu hcg then its 500iu per unit


,sorry buddy can you explain that a little more please,what do you mean by unit


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

sockie said:


> ,sorry buddy can you explain that a little more please,what do you mean by unit


By unit i think dbol5 means each mark/click on the insulin syringe


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> By unit i think dbol5 means each mark/click on the insulin syringe


thanks buddy


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

what size is the hcg vial,i mean can i mix 5 mil sterile water in it,or do i need an empty vial


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I think you will need an empty vial. I got my hcg from drs and think they are 2ml at most as far as I can remember. I put 1ml in and I think I had some space left. I can't check now as I'm in work but near sure drs 5000iu hcg is in 2ml vials


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

safc49 said:


> I think you will need an empty vial. I got my hcg from drs and think they are 2ml at most as far as I can remember. I put 1ml in and I think I had some space left. I can't check now as I'm in work but near sure drs 5000iu hcg is in 2ml vials


Correct I also get drs hcg


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

sockie said:


> ,sorry buddy can you explain that a little more please,what do you mean by unit


slin pins are measured in units, usually 100 (100 units being 1ml) 50 units or .5ml which in my case equates to 500iu HCG as i mix 5000iu HCG with 5 ml of water which is 1000iu per ml. I do 500iu a week.

Different people have different requirements.

The HCG vial it comes in wont be big enough i doubt you will need a empty sterile vial.

Mix 1ml with the HCG in the HCG vial, then draw it an add it to a empty vial then add whatever extra water you need to that and divide the 5000iu or 2000iui or whatever appropriately to get your doses.

Peace


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

DianabolLecter said:


> slin pins are measured in units, usually 100 (100 units being 1ml) 50 units or .5ml which in my case equates to 500iu HCG as i mix 5000iu HCG with 5 ml of water which is 1000iu per ml. I do 500iu a week.
> 
> Different people have different requirements.
> 
> ...


The vial should be big enough. As why would you need to use more than 2ml of bacs with 5000 iu of hcg? 1ml is enough, then 500 iu is one unit on a slin syringe.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

NO-IDEA said:


> The vial should be big enough. As why would you need to use more than 2ml of bacs with 5000 iu of hcg? 1ml is enough, then 500 iu is one unit on a slin syringe.


Must admit, i did wonder why the need to put the hcg (once mixed) into another vial? I only use 1ml of bacteriostatic water so i could keep it in the original vial that the powder is in, can't i?

Or have i missed something?!?!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

NO-IDEA said:


> The vial should be big enough. As why would you need to use more than 2ml of bacs with 5000 iu of hcg? 1ml is enough, then 500 iu is one unit on a slin syringe.


I had all this down, coz I've been jabbing peps, but I've forgotten.

So 1ml bac in 5000iu Hcg. Then 1iu = 500 iu. That's a tiny amount on the pin, have I got this 100% right?


----------



## Pandy (Jul 14, 2012)

latblaster said:


> I had all this down, coz I've been jabbing peps, but I've forgotten.
> 
> So 1ml bac in 5000iu Hcg. Then 1iu = 500 iu. That's a tiny amount on the pin, have I got this 100% right?


That's the same as what I had in my head.

5000iu HCG + 1ml Bac water = 500iu per 0.1ml of mix

which is the same as

5000iu HCG + 2ml Bac water = 250iu per 0.1ml of mix

I was planning on doing 500iu injections so either of the above is perfect for me.

I just wasn't sure whether I could store the mix in the original HCG vial, or to load up all 10 of my syringes and freeze them?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Therefore it is *10iu/0.1ml* = 500iu hcg.

Christ I must be slow this afternoon!!


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

Pandy said:


> That's the same as what I had in my head.
> 
> 5000iu HCG + 1ml Bac water = 500iu per 0.1ml of mix
> 
> ...


 yes thats correct & you van mix in vial powder comea in & fridge it or freeze it, personaly I fridge the vial & draw when I need it


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

NO-IDEA said:


> The vial should be big enough. As why would you need to use more than 2ml of bacs with 5000 iu of hcg? 1ml is enough, then 500 iu is one unit on a slin syringe.


I never said that how to do it, its how i do it. Depends how many pins you are making up. I said different people have different requirements. I was just giving an example of the math.

As i said at the end "whatever appropriately to get your doses."


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Therefore it is *10iu/0.1ml* = 500iu hcg.
> 
> Christ I must be slow this afternoon!!


Yes mate


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

latblaster said:


> I had all this down, coz I've been jabbing peps, but I've forgotten.
> 
> So 1ml bac in 5000iu Hcg. Then 1iu = 500 iu. That's a tiny amount on the pin, have I got this 100% right?[/QUOT
> 
> Just add 1 ml to 5000 iu. Mix then if you want 500iu it would be the first line out of 10 on the slin syringe. if you wanted 1000iu it would be the first 2 lines etc. If you think about it too much it gets confusing lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

NO-IDEA said:


> Ok so if I did this, each line = 500iu, 2lines =1000iu, ....6 lines = 5000iu! Which if I've understood it correctly woould be 1 line above the '10' mark on a 100iu pin.
> 
> So what about the other .9ml?
> 
> ...


----------



## Glenquagmire (Aug 9, 2012)

Easiest way is to put 1ml of Bac water into the 5000iu vial.

Then draw up 0.1ml into your syringe and that will give you 1/10th of the 5000iu, which is 500iu. Forget using the ui measurments on the syringe, just use ml.

There is a sticky by mars about the nuts being refractory to the effects of HCG for i think about 96 hrs afterwards, and he recommends once weekly shots of 1000iu, as opposed to twice weekly of 500iu.

If you decide to do this, draw up 0.2ml into each syringe to get the 1000iu dose.

So your 5000iu vial will give you 5 stringes at 0.2ml, you can freeze them if you want.


----------

